# Reliable tick tracer?



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive used a (feel dumb here) "red" one forever, untill it got dropped and broke. It worked great. It looked identical to a pen, white cap, white tip. I recently purchased a milwuakee and wasn't to fond of it after owning the other. That, and I lost it. What do you guys use and recommend?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Svtlightning207 said:


> Ive used a (feel dumb here) "red" one forever, untill it got dropped and broke. It worked great. It looked identical to a pen, white cap, white tip. I recently purchased a milwuakee and wasn't to fond of it after owning the other. That, and I lost it. What do you guys use and recommend?


 
For a tick I use Amprobe 300hv but for a pen tracer I use a fluke.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We should make a sticky about these things.

If you're doing Live-Dead-Live tests, they're all reliable.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Santronics.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep. Ive tried allany times and santronics is best. They come in red, black, orange too


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Santronics.


New to me, why are you recommending those? The only one I have found I like is the Hioki 3481-22 but the pocket clips break and it take LR-44's.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought my fluke tick tracer when I first started. I still have it today and it is always in my pocket.
I don't like any of the other ones because if they are not big and bulky then they feel/look cheap.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fluke version one, not that POS with a red/blue light.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Fluke version one, not that POS with a red/blue light.


I'm glad to hear there is another version. I bought a red/blue fluke based on all the yeppers here who said only buy the fluke ones. Its a p o s
I hope I can find the right one now..


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Santronics.


Where is Ken? Neighborhood Easter function? Need review and I'm searching for a place to buy this thing???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I buy 'em at the local supply house. Somewhere around $18 each.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

BINGO Santronics was the one I had it was great.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I buy 'em at the local supply house. Somewhere around $18 each.


Not available here, what makes these stand out amongst the rest?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Not available here, what makes these stand out amongst the rest?



Well, other than readily available (at least here), they're far far less than the Fluke, they do the same thing, and they do it very well.

Come on up some time and buy some. I'll fire up the grill and the ice cream freezer!


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ive never used a fluke, but compared to the milwaukee I find it easier to use (no need to turn on or off) and I find it more reliable. They are only about $15.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I like santronics because they are sleek, fit nice in pocket, pick up voltage very specifically
On cable vs from 3" away going off, last long, aa batteries. They have best specfic pick up on romex ive encountered so far


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was physically sick when mine broke lol. My milwaukee led me to toast a pair of channel lock linesmen pliers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I buy 'em four at a time.

I try to have replacements readily available if I lose of break a common hand tool.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*san*

I need to buy a couple more as well. $14 here

http://store.harryepstein.com/cp/ElecSens/3115.html?via=googProds


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is my second favorite


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Here is my second favorite


I handed my helper the amprobe one to check a wire and when it vibrated he jumped back and dropped the tester. It scared the blink out of him.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I handed my helper the amprobe one to check a wire and when it vibrated he jumped back and dropped the tester. It scared the blink out of him.


Yeah, it lets you know lol


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't ever trust any tic tracers on underground cables. I've tried a few of them over the years and none pick up voltage unless you have a very large hole dug out. I have a few dummy notches that have showed up that way!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What's so great about the Santronics? Seriously.

I think the only complaint I ever had was the Greenlee version where the battery cap would come off. 

But I've owned Fluke, Greenlee, Amprobe, Extech, whoever: I've never had one fail to operate when it was supposed to.

-John


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Klein dual voltage one. It's just okay. Greenlee are better IMO.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> We should make a sticky about these things.
> 
> If you're doing Live-Dead-Live tests, they're all reliable.
> 
> -John


 That is not always true. There are a number of cases where non-contact voltage testers give false negatives.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I usually get Greenlee. I tried Klein and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> ...There are a number of cases where non-contact voltage testers give false negatives.


 Agreed, but if used within their operating limitations, they are as reliable as any other tester. There are also a lot of ways to screw up a test with a DMM.

-John


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed, but if used within their operating limitations, they are as reliable as any other tester. There are also a lot of ways to screw up a test with a DMM.
> 
> -John


 Most users don't understand the limitations of non-contact voltage testers and they ofte trust their life to them.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I trust my Fluke tic on 20 amp circuits. Secure power, do the hair rub test. I haven't had it lie yet. Just have to make sure it's on and working. On larger stuff I like to test with a meter then put my tic on it to double check.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I trust my Fluke tic on 20 amp circuits. Secure power, do the hair rub test. I haven't had it lie yet. Just have to make sure it's on and working. On larger stuff I like to test with a meter then put my tic on it to double check.



What do you use on 15, 30 and 40 amp circuits? :laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What do you use on 15, 30 and 40 amp circuits? :laughing:


Real man just tests a 15 with his bare hand!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Real man just tests a 15 with his bare hand!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

LMAO! Can't believe that's real. I did work with one guy that would test with his finger sometimes. Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I work with a guy who does.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Fluke LVD1 :thumbsup:

Not the POS fluke without the combo red/blue light. :no:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I just looked at the one i have been using for a few years. It is the orange santronicks. It has been pretty reliable for over two years. The key is to baby the s.o.b. It can not go in the tool bag, main part of pouch or take falls from a ladder. But i like it and will be purchasing another one whan needed. I would like an l.e.d. on one though.


----------

